# Whiting



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

Quick trip to the beach this afternoon to find some flounder, but the whiting tore the gulp to pieces. We went after the whiting instead. Hit or miss so I switched over to a beetle spin adding a tiny bait strip. Landed enough for a couple of good fish frys.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Send me your address.*

I'll send you a couple of small ones with strong stainless hooks.

I never thought of using Beetle Spins for Whiting but I know they are death on Sheepshead. Unfortunately, Sheepshead destroy the hooks.

I'll make up a couple tomorrow and post a photo or two of how I make them.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ,I'd take a nice mess of whiting any day of the week.


----------



## honeyhole (Sep 19, 2016)

Sounds like a lot of fun. Is there a limit on whiting? I can't find it in the fishing regulations so I'm assuming there isn't. I'm coming down for fall break in a few days and hoping to catch some dinner and put some back in the freezer.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken for unregulated fish it's 100 lb. or two fish which ever is greater. Look in regs. center where staples fold over about page 6 bottom of page [Unregulated species].


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

That's right. So either land 2 50lb whiting or 100lbs.


----------



## ca14 (Dec 9, 2012)

captken said:


> I'll send you a couple of small ones with strong stainless hooks.
> 
> I never thought of using Beetle Spins for Whiting but I know they are death on Sheepshead. Unfortunately, Sheepshead destroy the hooks.
> 
> I'll make up a couple tomorrow and post a photo or two of how I make them.


 Please post a picture of your Beetle Spins. Thanks


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

captken said:


> I'll send you a couple of small ones with strong stainless hooks.
> 
> I never thought of using Beetle Spins for Whiting but I know they are death on Sheepshead. Unfortunately, Sheepshead destroy the hooks.
> 
> I'll make up a couple tomorrow and post a photo or two of how I make them.


I didn't know sheepshead would consistently hit any lure. I also want to try them for whiting. I love fall/winter whiting chewdowns on ultralight. Good groceries and fun fishing. Any trick for using them for whiting? Colors etc? 

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

Just so y'all can take my last 2 posted trips to compare-Last Saturday (not this post but the other) I fared much better hitting a midday high tide but the beetle spin was worthless in the wind and surf. I just cast out that surf rig with 3 oz pyramid on bottom with 2, #1 size hooks, with small bits of peeled shrimp. I pulled out 2 at a time at least 4 times. Bait, cast, catch repeat. The smallest beetle spin, small white grub in appearance did well the week previous under calmer conditions.


----------

